# Nützliche Gameplay-Einstellungen



## heinzelmännchen (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

einige von Euch kennen das ja: man möchte die Story von Diablo III genießen, ein bisschen zocken und ständig joinen Freunde und klicken Questtexte weg.


Dies kann man einfach unterbinden, indem man im Menü-Fenster unten rechts auf 


Spielmenü --> Optionen --> Kontakte klickt und unten rechts im Fenster den Haken bei "Schnellbeitritt zulassen" herausnimmt.

Dann können Freunde nur noch in das Spiel kommen, wenn Ihr sie einladet oder sie eine Anfrage auf Einladung stellen.



Ich hoffe, das hier hilft weiter


----------

